# Who's from the old C+ site??



## DLB (8 Jul 2007)

Just wondering how many of you have transfered from the great C+ forum (RIP) to here rather than the appalling bikeradar site??


----------



## Steve Austin (8 Jul 2007)

Only about 200 of us


----------



## Sore Thumb (8 Jul 2007)

and are 200 of us now banned


----------



## Steve Austin (8 Jul 2007)

They won't ban anyone....

i don't think they will anyway


----------



## Rhythm Thief (8 Jul 2007)

Another C+ refugee here.


----------



## Yorkshireman (8 Jul 2007)

Been here a while (lost all favourites just after joining and forgot I was here  ).


----------



## yenrod (8 Jul 2007)

I am, so is bigfattallbloke, Flying Monkey, Patrick Stevens, Arch, alexstlyieyedye (spell?) redcogs, eurostar - doesnt know which station he's at yet as far as I understand here or gaydar (bike radar), chuffy is here too - from the early days of C+. Not sure on Ravenbait though...


----------



## DLB (8 Jul 2007)

i recognise a few of those names.

I do hope to see Bonj on here soon as he has a 'nice' way with words


----------



## yenrod (8 Jul 2007)

Yeah I think Bonj is here too


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Jul 2007)

I've jumped ship too. The coming week could well see another influx as many people mainly post from work. I hope this place takes off in a big way, it has got the spirit of the old C+ forum. The new bikeradar place is rather souless and an absolute pain in the butt to navigate.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (8 Jul 2007)

present


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 Jul 2007)

present and incorrect sir


----------



## Yorkshireman (8 Jul 2007)

I noticed that Spen has popped his head up on Radar, woner how long before ...  .


----------



## Gordon (9 Jul 2007)

And me. I was a member from way back. I could only think of about 1000 "meaningful" things to post there in that time, though!


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Jul 2007)

I see that Spen has signed up but I've not yet seen a posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yorkshireman (9 Jul 2007)

[quote name='yenrod]I am, so is bigfattallbloke, Flying Monkey, Patrick Stevens, Arch, alexstlyieyedye (spell?) redcogs, eurostar - doesnt know which station he's at yet as far as I understand here or gaydar (bike radar), chuffy is here too - from the early days of C+. [b']Not sure on Ravenbait though...[/b][/quote]

I see her on the memberlist.


----------



## ashbyalien (9 Jul 2007)

hello


----------



## Emu (9 Jul 2007)

me


----------



## hambones (9 Jul 2007)

me too (although I was an 'invisible poster' from C+ cos I think I only got a reply 1 out of 20 posts!)


----------



## rustychisel (9 Jul 2007)

yep, me too.


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Jul 2007)

Good to see that the Australian contingent are also around, Rusty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rustychisel (9 Jul 2007)

yeah, but <grumble>. It's not in my nature to bugger off and leave them to it, every person who posts on a forum has an 'investment' in it as well as the 'owners'... we're the people who made it what it is, was.

Then I thought 'if they wanted to piss us off they've done about the 10 best things most likely to annoy', starting with NOT LISTENING TO REASONED RESPONSES.

So here I am, but muddled and annoyed. & feeling mean spirited.


----------



## domtyler (9 Jul 2007)

It's okay, you can all stop worrying now, I'm here!


----------



## SamNichols (9 Jul 2007)

I am too, although I admittedly was a bit of a noob. I am slightly annoyed by the new mods, Cycling+ had a very restrained moderation team, which is aways great in a forum; unleashing a team of new and unknown moderation team, all of whom seem fairly heavy handed, isn't great.


----------



## stephec (9 Jul 2007)

I've also crossed over from the dark side.


----------



## Smeggers (9 Jul 2007)

Here ma'am


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Jul 2007)

Jumped ship too. Could not get on with the other place.


----------



## chris42 (9 Jul 2007)

I'm here from c+


----------



## Peyote (9 Jul 2007)

Me too. Nice place, I like the decor...


----------



## jashburnham (9 Jul 2007)

Me too! Really don't like BikeRadar


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jul 2007)

Made it at last.  
Nice to see so many familiar "faces" as it were.


----------



## gavintc (9 Jul 2007)

Just getting used to this forum - I like it already, much more user friendly than the 'other' place.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (9 Jul 2007)

Present!


----------



## giant man (9 Jul 2007)

Present and correct people!! Nice to be here amongst friends ......


----------



## Joe Sacco (9 Jul 2007)

Yep, definitely a nicer feel to it. Radar is an exercise in how to make a forum feel completely wrong. Wouldn't have thought the looks mattered that much (and that's coming from a style guru as well  )


----------



## rickangus (9 Jul 2007)

This seems familiar and friendly!

I'm in.


----------



## beanzontoast (9 Jul 2007)

Presently present.

(It was that last hill did me in, otherwise would've been here ages ago...)


----------



## bluedigga (10 Jul 2007)

I lurked on the old site for ages and just signed on here.
Hope to join in proper like in the future.


----------



## Alcdrew (10 Jul 2007)

Present and correct!!

Although I was a newbie to C+, I was starting to like the site, but the radar site it pants.... only good thing about it is that some one posted saying a lot of the C+ forumites were here


----------



## Charlotte_C+ :-) (10 Jul 2007)

Im in  although i was also a newbie


----------



## simon_adams_uk (10 Jul 2007)

Me too...
Thank god for proper sized text and alternating white/grey reply boxes - my eyesight may yet survive.

S


----------



## cq20 (10 Jul 2007)

I was a relative newbie to C+ and during that short time I made a few posts and got lots of good advice. I just can't get on with the Radar forum  , so the bookmark has been removed and I'm on here now. I'm glad to see the regulars migrating here because as soon as I get the dosh, I'll be posting a question about new wheels  .


----------



## photojonny (10 Jul 2007)

Hello there


----------



## TVC (10 Jul 2007)

I'm here, if only to follow the perpetual flirtation between Patrick and Arch.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jul 2007)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm here, if only to follow the perpetual flirtation between Patrick and Arch.



Oh pull yourself together...

 

I am flitting around at the moment.

m


----------



## halo (10 Jul 2007)

not been around for a while - too busy trying ( very badly I might add ) to get back "into" mtb'ing - still - at least it has 2 wheels


----------



## ChrisW (11 Jul 2007)

Having been a lurker on C+ (but enjoyed it) i had just made the decision to join in when it went...

Might stick my hea above the parapet here occassionaly.

Anyone got a view on RLJing, i hear its good for the soul.

And apparently not wearing a helmet makes you extraordinarily attractive to the opposite sex.

And London is the cycling, and everything,capital of the world.

See, i did learn something when i "lurked".


----------



## Rykard (11 Jul 2007)

I'm here, BR is way to big at the mo, without any easy way to filter what you see.


----------



## bulldicker (11 Jul 2007)

ive made it over too, cheers to tim bennet for posting a link on BR


----------



## Rab (11 Jul 2007)

Yup me too

Glad to have a friendly place to visit. I almost felt bereaved when the old place died :?:


----------



## johnr (11 Jul 2007)

I believe 'yo' has been current in the argot of the young sometime in the past decade.


----------



## Whippet (11 Jul 2007)

Was just getting into the old C+ forum and very dissapointed with the new one...so hello CycleChatters!


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jul 2007)

Whippet said:


> Was just getting into the old C+ forum and very dissapointed with the new one...so hello CycleChatters!



Blimey, Hello stranger :?: Long time no "see"!


----------



## orkneyblues (11 Jul 2007)

Hi, I have been hit by the cycling bug for a year now and just love it. I am no spring chicken (47 :?: ). I ride a Dawes Galaxy both as a commuter and to just get out for rides on. 
I too was a lurker in C+ for about a year, I enjoyed it a lot and picked up lots of tips, and plenty of good advice to be had. I especially enjoyed the spirit of the C+ forum, there was a sense of cameradery and fun about the place.
I did give the new bikeradar forum a try and I do tend to agree with a lot of you guys (and girls) on the issues regarding the other place.
I did tryout this forum some months ago but quickly became bored with the lack of activity, I being as guilty for not posting.
So I will look on this forum with renewed interest as a lot of familier names seem to be moving over.
good luck all.


----------



## Joe24 (11 Jul 2007)

I'm from C+, i didnt post much on there though. Also on the newer site. The new site doesnt bother me, but its a tad too big. The old C+ forum was alot better, it should have been kept the same. I got the link from someones signiture. 



Joe


----------



## Cathryn (11 Jul 2007)

I'm here too. Tried to be grown up about the changes and BikeRadar but I'm only 5"1, the site's too big for me...and then I found this site... it's like being home again!!

Hurrah...


----------



## Baggy (11 Jul 2007)

Have not been around C+ much of late but I'd been there quite a long time. 

Hello to all you cheeky devils :?:


----------



## Cranky (11 Jul 2007)

Me too. Registered at C+, shortly before its demise, after a year or so of lurking and learning. One ever-so-snooty response from NickLouse to a perfectly innocent question at Bike Radar was enough to send me scarpering over here!

:?:


----------



## Seadog (12 Jul 2007)

Seadog here .. been away for work and so the demise of C+ site came as a shock... this looks a good place to hang out.


----------



## Ceedee (12 Jul 2007)

Ex C+ here, hi everyone.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Jul 2007)

I'm new here!

But I must confess to having had a little input into C+!


(Should this be in beginners?)

I've been a way touring, and didn't like the changes, especially the poor functioning of the codes.

So here I am !

[/code]


----------



## Cathryn (12 Jul 2007)

Hello Cunobelin. How was your tour? I thought about you (in a non-dodgy manner, I promise) as I live in Leeds and you were touring nearby in all that hideou weather. How did it go?


----------



## postman (12 Jul 2007)

*who is here*

Ihave posted myself here before the next strike.


----------



## Big T (12 Jul 2007)

I'm here. 

That bikeradar site was driving me nuts.

Hello to one and all.


----------



## gavintc (12 Jul 2007)

I find it rather ironic that SS troopers attempted to achieve over a considerable period of time what Future Magazines have done in a few days - the break up and effective destruction of the C+ forum.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Jul 2007)

Cathryn said:


> Hello Cunobelin. How was your tour? I thought about you (in a non-dodgy manner, I promise) as I live in Leeds and you were touring nearby in all that hideou weather. How did it go?



http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b60/Cunobelin/TPT/?action=view&current=2004_0101TPT20070008.jpg

Actually not bad. Got wet a few times, but overall the route wasn't impossible, apart from a few points.

Abandoned at Penistone and went to York for a few days as Bentley / Doncaster were still bad.


----------



## sirhc (12 Jul 2007)

just signed up so hello everybody :?:


----------



## PatrickPending (12 Jul 2007)

Me tooo the old place was just soooo crazy like tooo much going on! Anyway Hello everyone hope tyou're making the most of this nice cycling weather!


----------



## nom de plum (12 Jul 2007)

Yo


----------



## Soltydog (12 Jul 2007)

Just registered too. 
Dont find BR too user friendly. have tried to get along with it & failed

Another lurker from C+ hoping to learn as much again on here :?:


----------



## longers (12 Jul 2007)

Hello Cunobelin, Some of those photo's are very familiar scenery. Did you go in the Peels Arms?


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jul 2007)

It seems most of us just slipped quietly out of the back door. Did anybody flounce off BR after a blazing row?


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Jul 2007)

Stayed there!


Arrived late afternoon, absolutely soaking, butthey were welcoming, bikes went into the garage, and we went to our room.

Big room with walk-in shower and massive bed with massive Oak canopy.


Loved their sausages, and the beer was good as well.

Would highly recommend.


----------



## Yorkshireman (12 Jul 2007)

Smokin Joe said:


> It seems most of us just slipped quietly out of the back door. Did anybody flounce off BR after a blazing row?



Some slipped off, some announced their departure (and where they were going and why) a few stayed, a few (like me) keep a foot in both camps.
A few comments were posted along the lines of `toys out of prams - glad to be shut etc). A few had a bit of a barney and buggered off. All a bit fraught for a time, but settling down now :?:


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2007)

Good morning all. Iv'e been here for a week or so now. I don't think I will be going back to 'the other place'.


----------



## thejonesy (13 Jul 2007)

Hi everyone, moved over from C+ although I'd only joined about a month ago! In that short time I've enjoyed reading the posts and advice given.
Bike Radar is too big and too much bad karma going on there, shame really as I enjoy all forms of cycling.
Incidentally does anyone know how I get my account deleted off the bikeradar site? (off topic, sorry!)


----------



## habibi (13 Jul 2007)

thejonesy said:


> does anyone know how I get my account deleted off the bikeradar site?



just pop over to BR and change your "location" to www.cyclechat.co.uk

that was sufficient for me


----------



## thejonesy (13 Jul 2007)

Cheers :?:


----------



## Danny (14 Jul 2007)

thejonesy said:


> Incidentally does anyone know how I get my account deleted off the bikeradar site? (off topic, sorry!)



I seemed to have been locked out after starting a critical thread - could of course have been a random gremlin at work :?:


----------



## steve23 (14 Jul 2007)

i have made the move too. 

the bike radar site is bloody awful, far too much going on!

this site seems much better, very clear to read, and not full of junk!!!


----------



## punkypossum (14 Jul 2007)

At least BR have now retrieved the lost post counts (Have to keep my account now, not losing my 598 posts!!!! :?: )


----------



## Mea Culpa (14 Jul 2007)

I'm from C+.............different user name though.

Tried to login to BR with my old C+ user name and no joy. Tried to register a new account, but conflict with email address.

Abandoned that and came here - seems like a good place! Only suggestion would be to order the 'posts since last visit' section by forum area (a la 'Active Topics' on C+.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jul 2007)

Mea Culpa said:


> I'm from C+.............different user name though.



What was your 'handle' on C+?


----------



## got-to-get-fit (14 Jul 2007)

Now.....this is much better.....more cosy, more colourful, more homely........just better!

I feel settled again.


----------



## mmoo (16 Jul 2007)

aha, somewhere new to lurk

Seems like a nice place, will hang about and see about some posting now I'm back at work.

I ended up at C+ after tracking down [stalking!] some of the BHPC/Velovision/HPV crowd and learned a lot about lots of things so sorry to see it go but everybody is here or at the other other-place.


----------



## sykes (16 Jul 2007)

Found you all at last! I was frequent visiter to c+ (ds30) was a bit bemused when i logged on after being away and it was all locked, went to the new bike radar site and it was a bit like being the first person at a party no one i recognized. 
This forum is allot better!  look forward to posting with u all soon.


----------



## andrew_s (16 Jul 2007)

Mea Culpa said:


> I'm from C+.............different user name though.
> 
> Tried to login to BR with my old C+ user name and no joy. Tried to register a new account, but conflict with email address.



Try logging on as 
CP

The BikeRadar forum is an amalgamation of 4(?) old forums. If the same username existed on more than one of the old forums, they added a suffix to denote which forum the user was from.
Thus RacerChap from the C+ forum became RacerChapCP, and RacerChap from the ProCycling forum became RacerChapPC.

This has happened even where the user on one of the forums was apparently defunct. I would hope that they checked email addresses to check that the 2 users weren't obviously the same person.
Some people have managed to get their original username back by kicking up a fuss.


----------



## killiekosmos (16 Jul 2007)

I gave BR a go for a little while but gave up and moved here. Seems much more like home.


----------



## Tynan (17 Jul 2007)

present

I'd barely got started on the C+ site, didn't take to it closing at al well

Tried BR and didn't take to it, blatantly MTB related, commercial too


----------



## JonBurns (18 Jul 2007)

Yep I've given BR a go but it's just not an enjoyable read at the mo' there just doesn't seem to be as many people posting interesting threads and it doesn't have the friendly banter that was the old C+ forum.

Ah well I'll keep a foot in both camps for a while I reckon and see what happens.

Hello everyone (by the way)


----------



## jashburnham (18 Jul 2007)

Me too, not feeling BR at all.


----------



## k-dog (18 Jul 2007)

Well, this is making me feel much more at home.

Always felt a bit guilty on C+ as I enjoyed the forum but thought there magazine was crap - and am still subscribed to another one.

Like a few have said this forum is nicer to use than the old one anyway. Just a shame you can't post pictures - only links.


----------



## Shaun (18 Jul 2007)

Ah, well, that's about to change.  

I'm upgrading the forums _very_ soon, and a couple of the forums will have image posting enabled again!

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Yorkshireman (18 Jul 2007)

Sounds promising Shaun (I like a bit of colour), er, will we be in ... limbo ... or somewhere? These forum updates/changes can be very 'traumatic' some times :?: .
Thanks  .


----------



## Shaun (18 Jul 2007)

No, it should be fairly smooth. The forums will be down for a few hours, but that should be about it.

I'll post an announcement later.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Pottsy (18 Jul 2007)

Hello all.


----------



## nickwill (18 Jul 2007)

I'm here!
I'm very sad about the demise of C+. but am looking forward to seeing this community grow and flourish.


----------



## Slowgrind (18 Jul 2007)

Thought I`d been black balled, but made it here today! Greetings one and all.


----------



## asterix (19 Jul 2007)

Me. Except I lost my C+ Id somehow and have retried under my current Id due to lack of imagination. Maybe I'll put a picture on when I can (not of me, of course).


----------



## peejay78 (20 Jul 2007)

i have been on the new forum and thought i'd have a look here.

it seems much easier on the eye and less complex to my poor brain.


----------



## xroads (20 Jul 2007)

Ive switched too. Seems much more livelier here, and group topics similar to old c+ forum.


----------



## Old Walrus (20 Jul 2007)

Bike Radar! You need radar to navigate it, very unfriendly and I'm glad to find 'normal' service on this site.


----------



## Andy 71 (20 Jul 2007)

Me too. Just registered.

Didn't realise where everyone had gone until someone made mention on 'the other place'.


----------



## stephenb (20 Jul 2007)

here - only found this today courtesy of a mention by hairyjock in the other place, which is now deleted from favourites list.
Steve


----------



## stephenb (20 Jul 2007)

PS - anyone hear from hevipedal lately?


----------



## Shen (21 Jul 2007)

Me...


----------



## MarkF (21 Jul 2007)

Me I found the Cycle+ forums about a year ago, just after buying my first bike since, ooooh, many years ago. I asked stupid qusetions as you do, was never shouted down and I learned a great deal, it was a good forum.

I was disappointed to see the new setup, frankly, it is a bag of bollox, I only have one life and do not have time to sift through umpteen bloody forums and sub forums, what a farce!

Eventually found my way to here, seen some familiar names and the layout is way better.


----------



## graham56 (21 Jul 2007)

And me but forgot to post earlier


----------



## elvisparsley (22 Jul 2007)

Me


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2007)

I'm over too - but keeping a check on both !


----------



## Joe (22 Jul 2007)

I am (in a weird way). I discovered C+ just the other day and after reading it for a while decided it looked nice and went to join, only to discover it was locked! I went to BR and then discovered here (which seems more my kind of place) via a thread on there...


----------



## inaperfectworld (22 Jul 2007)

i'm looking at both, but neither site seems as active as the old c+, so wonder if the old c+ is diluted between these 2 and maybe other sites. bike radar does seem to have some slightly aggressive posts or am i just being sensitive?


----------



## Tony (22 Jul 2007)

I am here.
I save my splenetic bile for that place.


----------



## wafflycat (22 Jul 2007)

here


----------



## Yorkshireman (22 Jul 2007)

Tony said:


> I am here.
> I save my splenetic bile for that place.



I noticed a little 'warming up' session or two


----------



## P.H (23 Jul 2007)

Hi, thought I’d wander over and have a look. The other place hurts my eyes and has become very slow, just how did they think it would work? I’ve spent many hours on the old site and am sorry to see it go. I prefer to talk cycling and cycles rather than cake and chat, so a diverse forum suites me, a pity BR has gone too far.


----------



## cyclingfury (23 Jul 2007)

I wondered where everyone had got to!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (24 Jul 2007)

I'm here. I tried to keep in at the new place, but the curtains and wallpaper hurt my eyes too much. :confused:

What was with all those separate forums (fora?)..
MTB 
General
Road
Road+Cake
Cake+Tarmac
Recumbent
Other
The Other
Yet Another
Yet another + cake
.....

couldn't navigate my way round very easily and it felt rather less 'personal' than its previous incarnation.

Then I found this place from a thread on there.... and Arch even has her own little Heffalump avatar... what could be more homely??


----------



## walker (24 Jul 2007)

me too, only just found this after someone posted this site on BR


----------



## johnny 2 chins (24 Jul 2007)

me too!


----------



## snorri (24 Jul 2007)

johnny 2 chins said:


> me too!


Welcome aboard, thought we had lost you.


----------



## stevech (24 Jul 2007)

I had an affair with a mermaid once. Very disappointing.

More seriously, has davej been seen over here?


----------



## HJ (24 Jul 2007)

Ops forgot to sign in, just go stuck in to posting instead...


----------



## Blonde (25 Jul 2007)

Me! Shouldn't this be in CycleChat Cafe (aka Cakestop) though? I've only just seen it!


----------



## roshi chris (25 Jul 2007)

*ME too*

Me too, after a good few years on C+. I tried Bike Radar but found too many argumentative, childish attitudes. Probably voiced by argumentative chldren. And there were too many forums. 

This is much better. I do miss Bonj/ Benj/ though. Made me laugh he did, the little muppet.


----------



## Yorkshireman (25 Jul 2007)

roshi chris said:


> Me too, after a good few years on C+. I tried Bike Radar but found too many argumentative, childish attitudes. Probably voiced by argumentative chldren. And there were too many forums.
> 
> This is much better. I do miss Bonj/ Benj/ though. Made me laugh he did, the little muppet.



I take it you haven't had a good look round yet


----------



## roshi chris (25 Jul 2007)

I have now! He's already posted more than i do in a year! 
What is it with people posting 50 times a day, don't these people work?


----------



## HJ (25 Jul 2007)

roshi chris said:


> I have now! He's already posted more than i do in a year!
> What is it with people posting 50 times a day, don't these people work?



Only if they are students...


----------



## Yorkshireman (25 Jul 2007)

Hairy Jock said:


> Only if they are students...



Or retired . Ride ... Post ... Couple of chores ... Post ... Ride ... Post ... Few more chores ... Post ... Ride ... etc (wish the pay was a bit better ).


----------



## Rhythm Thief (25 Jul 2007)

Yorkshireman said:


> Or retired . Ride ... Post ... Couple of chores ... Post ... Ride ... Post ... Few more chores ... Post ... Ride ... etc (wish the pay was a bit better ).



I've been at home with a cold the last three days. Felt a bit too rough to go out on the bike, so my days have been: post - chores - post - post - post - post - chores - post - post - sleep - post ...etc.


----------



## Yorkshireman (25 Jul 2007)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I've been at home with a cold the last three days. Felt a bit too rough to go out on the bike, so my days have been: post - chores - post - post - post - post - chores - post - post - sleep - post ...etc.



So I see ... Posts:253  ... It's an ill wind that ...


----------



## psmiffy (28 Jul 2007)

Ive been away and just come back and discovered this place exists - is it a sort of C+ refugee camp and how long has it existed - lack of soul in BR seems to be mainly due to defections - although I tend to agree that it is not that easy to wander around


----------



## Keith Oates (28 Jul 2007)

A lot of people that were on C+ are now here, psmiffy. The site has been up and running for a while but many of us came here after the 'birth' of Bikeradar as that didn't seem to be the place we wanted to stay!!!! Hope you also enjoy being here!!


----------



## peejay78 (28 Jul 2007)

i'm here.

and there, occasionally, although disappointed with the quality of the threads and the apalling grammar (over there).


----------



## Dayvo (28 Jul 2007)

peejay78 said:


> i'm here.
> 
> and there, occasionally, although disappointed with the quality of the threads and the apalling grammar (over there).



And some of the appalling spelling here!


----------



## HJ (28 Jul 2007)

Blonde said:


> Me! Shouldn't this be in CycleChat Cafe (aka Cakestop) though? I've only just seen it!





ivancarlos said:


> What Blonde said.



There is or was a thread just like this in CycleChat Cafe and for a while in commuting, it is just that this one seems to have lasted longer...


----------



## Spoked Wheels (28 Jul 2007)

peejay78 said:


> i'm here.
> 
> and there, occasionally, although disappointed with the quality of the threads and the apalling grammar (over there).




I wouldn't say the threads are brilliant here just yet  hopefully that changes in the future.

The BR site feels very different to the old C+ site and it's not easy to navigate but seems to be getting better.

Rick


----------



## peejay78 (28 Jul 2007)

oh god.

typo in a moan about grammar.

from an english teacher.

<hoists self by own petard>


----------



## Arch (31 Jul 2007)

peejay78 said:


> oh god.
> 
> typo in a moan about grammar.
> 
> ...



And what's happened to your shift key? We know it works, if you typed <>, but it seems to have slipped out of use for beginning sentences and proper nouns....


----------



## Yorkshireman (31 Jul 2007)

RRSODL said:


> I wouldn't say the threads are brilliant here just yet  hopefully that changes in the future.
> 
> The BR site feels very different to the old C+ site and it's not easy to navigate but seems to be getting better.
> Rick



Changes/adjustments were made yesterday ... Slightly better to 'get around' and use. Totally different atmosphere, don't think it's going to be better or worse ... Just different


----------



## gbyers (31 Jul 2007)

Arch said:


> And what's happened to your shift key? We know it works, if you typed <>, but it seems to have slipped out of use for beginning sentences and proper nouns....




_Quote:
Originally Posted by peejay78 View Post
oh god.

typo in a moan about grammar.

from an english teacher.
_

And when we're on the subject, what about the indefinite article missing from your first sentence?


----------



## Arch (31 Jul 2007)

"And 'while' we're on the subject", surely, not 'when'?


----------



## noggin (31 Jul 2007)

I'm here

find Bike radar very confusulating

and they changed my log on to noggincp....without telling me , which was nice......


----------



## Shaun (31 Jul 2007)

Hello Everyone,

This thread is now locked.

If you're an ex C+ forumer who wants to say hello, pop into the CycleChat Cafe and post a thread there ... go on ... you know you want to! 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

